# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Thënia e Ditës.

## Apollyon

Kjo teme u hap per arsyen qe secili mund te shkruaje nje shprehje te dites qe i ka mbet fiksim, ose e ka degjuar nga dikush tjeter. Por cdo gje thenie duhet te jete momentale.

Pasi fushata elektorale ka perfshire te gjith shqiperine, edhe njerzit kan dale rrugeve duke dhene sygjerime per ke parti te votoni , sot ndodhi dicka jashtzakonisht qesharake..

Thenia e dites per mua eshte kjo :

Bingo :

*Vje njeri thote Voto 33-shin , vjen tjetri thote voto 10-ten , kalon tjetri edhe thote voto 31 .. Edhe duke pi kafe ja pret dikush tjeter ... BINGO!*


.......

----------


## ILMGAP

Të pakta janë temat që më pëlqejnë , por kjo më pëlqeu shumë.

Të betohem nuk më kanë lënë mbresa as fjalët e : M.L.King-ut më shumë se kjo fjalë në këtë forum :

*"Ta duam "Shqiperine", si shqiptaret "Ameriken"*

Jam i gatshëm të shkruaj një Roman për këtë fjalë. Dhe një herë të përgëzoj për Temën e Hapur.

----------


## Enii

Never Never Never Quit !

----------


## Apollyon

Nese gjithmone thua te verteten, ti ske pse te mundohesh te kujtosh se c'ke thene me vone! - Mark Twain

----------


## Apollyon

Bart, with $10,000, we'd be millionaires! We could buy all kinds of useful things like...love!
- Homer Simpson

----------


## Korbi999

Dje, lexova nje shprehje nga nje kengetar i njohur(s'po m'kujtohet tani ) per M. Jackson.
*Ka dy lloj njerezish ne kete bote:- Fansa te M.Jackson-it dhe te humburit*

Salam!

----------


## Apollyon

Kjo ishte thenia e dites.




> Explorer, ti je prove e dukshme qe Zoti kryen nganjehere atentate te tmerrshme ndaj trurit.

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Respekto veten tende

----------


## Explorer

*Unë mësuesi Ademi Gashi, drenicak - tash me banim në Danimarkë, kurrë ( e përsëris kkkkkuuuuuuurrrrrrëëëëëëë ) .....*

*Pra ky është shpirti revolucionar dhe i sinqertë i një mësuesi!*

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...=112748&page=5


Ghahahahahahahahahaha

----------


## Infinite

Live the moment, it is a gift that's why is called PRESENT  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Besoja

Në Kinë ka shumë kinezë.

----------


## derjansi

kur u ban ne turqit me perfol arsimtaret shqiptar e per ma teper ato drenicak

----------


## Erlebnisse

Punen e sotme mos e ler per neser, se ke kohe pasneser :ngerdheshje: 

Kete shprehje zdo e harroj ndonjehere ne Bote lol

----------


## Explorer

> ....*ne* turqit


Pse turk paske qene ti??




> arsimtaret shqiptar e per ma teper ato drenicak


Nese ky Adem Gash trimi alias kkkkkuuuuuuurrrrrraaaaaa perfaqeson 

MESUESIN SHQIPTAR, atehere mjer nxenesit dhe femijet.

Ju ne vend qe ta denoni kete "mesues", ju e mbroni. 

O njerez , nuk behet derri - dele me zor.

----------


## Homer

Kur Profesori i Filozofis me pergjigjet, nuk kuptoj ma pytjen time  :xx:

----------


## derjansi

> Pse turk paske qene ti??
> 
> 
> 
> Nese ky Adem Gash trimi alias kkkkkuuuuuuurrrrrraaaaaa perfaqeson 
> 
> MESUESIN SHQIPTAR, atehere mjer nxenesit dhe femijet.
> 
> Ju ne vend qe ta denoni kete "mesues", ju e mbroni. 
> ...


turk asht ai qe qet kto fjal prej gojet


*Eshte nje fakt historik i cili mbahet ne fshehtesi - edhe skenderbeun e kane pasur Dylber, ja kan pallu b y th en pashallaret e turqise. E kan qi aq shume saqe nuk ka duruar me dhe eshte kthyer te fshihet ne shqiperi nen mbrojtjen e vatikanit.*

kush e ka than ket shprehjen Explorer? naj turk padyshim apo jo? se simas llogjikes time ni shqiptar kurr nuk do ti thote kto per herojn e vet kombtar.

----------


## Explorer

> turk asht ai qe qet kto fjal prej gojet
> 
> 
> *Eshte nje fakt historik i cili mbahet ne fshehtesi - edhe skenderbeun e kane pasur Dylber, ja kan pallu b y th en pashallaret e turqise. E kan qi aq shume saqe nuk ka duruar me dhe eshte kthyer te fshihet ne shqiperi nen mbrojtjen e vatikanit.*
> 
> kush e ka than ket shprehjen Explorer? naj turk padyshim apo jo? se simas llogjikes time ni shqiptar kurr nuk do ti thote kto per herojn e vet kombtar.


*Pra ky është shpirti revolucionar dhe i sinqertë i një mësuesi!*


Hahahahahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahahahahahaha  hahahahahahahahahahahahahah

----------


## derjansi

> *Pra ky është shpirti revolucionar dhe i sinqertë i një mësuesi!*
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahahahahahaha  hahahahahahahahahahahahahah


lopa vec me pellit di

----------


## Explorer

> lopa vec me pellit di


*(e përsëris kkkkkuuuuuuurrrrrrëëëëëëë)*

----------


## Homer

> Ju ne vend qe ta denoni kete "mesues", ju e mbroni. .


Pse me denu sepse tha kyt:




> *Unë mësuesi Ademi Gashi ... në asnjë moment nuk do ta kem vëlla asnjë anadollak e asnjë arab, por vëllezërit e mi do të jenë vetëm ata që në damar u kalon gjaku shqiptar pa dallim përkatësie fetare.*.



E kuptoj se pse te djeg ty ...

----------

